# Face down in the marsh



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe you are too? Am in the weeds, am underwater, and am in the dark regarding prep for this Halloween. Most of my props are stuck in concept stage, aside from the store bought stuff. Two weeks to go. Anyone here on track? Or are others feeling the rush too? Am looking for procrastinator support. Am going to have to triage my to-do list.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

In my shop, I currently have a minimum of six props that will probably not make an appearance this year, plus three or four that might still be back-burnered next year. I let too much time slip away from me, and have too many irons in the fire at the moment to worry about trying to play catch up.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

DITTO!!!! to all above!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Strangely, I feel pretty good about what I've gotten done. There is *always* still more to do and more I hope to accomplish, but I'm actually feeling pretty good. I'm still hoping to squeeze out a fog chiller and a small plinth/memorial marker, but I think I those are reachable goals and easily within my grasp.

Of course, I have had those years of being in the weeds...of feeling the dread of being behind for weeks at a time. That does suck.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Support for procrastination? Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I have all my stuff done and setup. It's been done for weeks. Everything is perfect, and exactly the way I want it.

And then I woke up.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter how many projects you have finished for this season, time to face the facts, the list never ends regardless of how many accomplished


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

S.S.D.Y.: Same Sh*t, Different Year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I have all my stuff done and setup. It's been done for weeks. Everything is perfect, and exactly the way I want it.
> 
> And then I woke up.


LOL At first I was thinking, I hate him, but then I see you really are just like the rest of us. I've already dropped two things from my list. Maybe more as the day gets closer.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

scareme said:


> lol at first i was thinking, i hate him ...


Then my efforts are not wasted.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Shoot, I am blowing mud bubbles this week. Only thing I have gotten done since Monday is putting up a few webs and re-arrange my lights for the millionth time.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Strangely, I feel pretty good about what I've gotten done. There is *always* still more to do and more I hope to accomplish, but I'm actually feeling pretty good.


Me, too. There are a couple small details left to do outside, but there's no rush for them. My main concern is inside right now. Which is funny, since we don't have a party or anything. Maybe a friend or relative stopping in here or there. But I have a box of bottles I need to go thru and decide what will make the cut for my witches kitchen and what needs to go.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I still have a bit to do and very grateful to have next week off work. I know I'll get it done but it will be a push.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Every year I tell myself I'm going to get it all done and something always intercedes to prevent me from doing it. No different this year although I'm closer than in previous years. I'm learning to curb my expectations, you know be more realistic.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The only thing left for me to finish is rigging up the arms for my stiring witch prop an making sure everything works with it. All of my projects are done except setting up, and this will be done in the days before Halloween. Still, looking at the amount of work I have to do to get it all up and put together is daunting. I'm really glad this is the last year for our walk through haunt and am so looking foward to scaling back next year. I have ample help but it's just the tme involved. With only two weeks to go I'm already feeling tired. :zombie:


----------

